# Unmentionable river status



## POOR SPORT (Oct 19, 2013)

Who makes this determination ?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would guess the site owner makes the call. He would probably be receptive to constructive criticism, but ultimately Steve is The Guy. Mods probably have some say in the matter.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

I know it isn't the fish!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Steve and the mod team came up with the lists years ago after much discussion and debate, IIRC. The idea is that some streams are too small and/or have such limited access that reports on them can lead to too much fishing pressure, and not every river can handle that.

It still happens on some rivers, somebody reports that they're knocking steelies dead on river X and the next day the banks are lined with all kinds of folks. The problem with a website that has as many active members as we have and is viewable by the public at large is that the good, the bad, and the ugly will see our reports. Think snaggers and the like....

Its not a perfect system and there will always be arguments for changing the list of mentionable streams, but it seems to work in most situations, IMHO.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There have been a couple of these mentioned this past fall that have no access points and little water flow. I would believe to be unmentionable it actually has to have enough flow to maintain aquatic life and a public access. Many of the streams that get reports still have very small numbers of fishermen compared to what you would expect.


----------

